# In need of ND Antelope hunting info!!!!



## ndoutdrz (Jan 24, 2004)

I am in need of information regarding the better zone to apply for and along with some places to stay. I have never hunted Antelope and am going to do this for my 14 year old son who desperately wants to shoot one this fall. We figured we would both apply and maybe one or both will get lucky. Please share any info you have regarding antelope hunting in SE ND. I will greatly appreciate it as to make my son's and my experience a memorable one.

Thanks

[email protected]

:sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You probably wont get a tag for about 6-7 years and that is if you build up prefernce points. I havent got one yet Ive been applyinh for a since I was 14 and now I am 19. You would be a lucky SOB to get one the first year you apply.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am hunting in 4B anyone have advice where to go? got licence in 2 years :sniper:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

P&Y, If you haven't secured a place to hunt by now, you might be limited to hunting on public land, or joining the endless procession of pickups going around...and around...and around. That's at least for the first weekend. While most of the landowners are willing to give a guy a chance, they are usually booked pretty solid for the opener. Many have freinds and relatives who call to make sure they have a place to hunt before they send in their applications. If you approach them later in the season, most are very happy to help you out. Just to relate a story, a lady told me that her husband actually fenced off their driveway on opening Saturday last year, after having 43 parties stop and ask to hunt on the previous afternoon. They were just weary of the constant stream of people. Or, if you are of that persuasion, there is a hell of a lot of land being leased by outfitters. Get out the checkbook. NOT! God luck, Burl.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thank you we have some land enough but looking for more, so I can also bow hunt.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

hey not knowing of odds of getting riffle for first year this is my first time putting in too but im goin bow huntin this season and im puttin in for preferance points this year so for some info get yer son a bow and start him shootin im 14 too and im goin bow huntin for my first time for em where r u from maybe i can help out i kno a lot of people in western north dakota where there are some nice 14-17 inch goats out there where i see them every single year just sittin on the side of the highway were i go muley buck huntin if you need any help jus pm me


----------

